# MTNL provides 752 Kbps Unlimited @ Rs.749/- p.m.



## Rockstar11 (Apr 14, 2010)

MTNL provides 752 Kbps Unlimited @ Rs.749/- p.m.
Ref :- *mumbai.mtnl.net.in/triband/htm/unlimited.html

MTNL DSL_Unlimited_Combo_495## - 320Kbps -Unlimited Rs. 495/-
BSNL Home UL 750 - 256 Kbps - Unlimited Rs. 750/-


MTNL - DSL_Unlimited_599 - 512 Kbps Unlimited - Rs.599/-

BSNL - Home UL 1350 PLUS - 512 kbps Unlimited - Rs.1350/-

MTNL DSL_Unlimited_Games_1350 1.152 Mbps Unlimited Rs.1350/-

"Jaago Grahak Jaago"


----------



## eman (May 15, 2010)

*MTNL provides 752 Kbps Unlimited Rs 749/ p m*

Helm 4 Control unlimited domain and Remote licences for sale            04-26-08, 12:05


----------



## jeetu (Jul 8, 2010)

i never heard of a 752 kbps plan for delhi


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh... This is too much... Bsnl ....  is still sleeping


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 9, 2010)

Reliance Combo 600+ Night^ Booster top up
600 Kbps(Day)
1 Mbps (Night) Unlimited Rs. 749/-

Welcome to Reliance Communications


----------



## khmadhu (Jul 9, 2010)

BSNL wakeup!!  :C_sleep:


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 9, 2010)

jeetu said:


> i never heard of a 752 kbps plan for delhi



MTNL Mumbai
MTNL Broadband Internet Services Tariff Plans


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 19, 2010)

MTNL providing online broadband plan change.

MTNL Mumbai, Self Care Portal


----------



## way2jatin (Sep 9, 2010)

BSNL plz bring some good and NO FUP plans


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 9, 2010)

BSNL Launches 256 Unlimited Broadband Plan at Rs.499



499net + 180phn rent=679 and the speed is only 256kbps!!!!! 

faltu plan from Bsnl


----------



## way2jatin (Sep 14, 2010)

.:Unlimited Home Only:.

Follow this link for tariff plans for unlimited usage in BSNL


----------

